# Sad news about David Cameron's son



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

I just wanted to post somewhere to say how sad I feel for the Cameron family, losing their son so suddenly.  However much you may be told that your child has a limited life span, it must leave a terrible hole when they go.  RIP Ivan xxx


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes it was so sad to hear of his son's death


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Sending loads of love and     to the Cameron family    .

RIP little Ivan    

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with the family. May he rest in peace


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

so very sad


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

my thoughts are with them - so very very sad
x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Just devastating, my thoughts are with them all. x


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

my thoughts are with them at this sad sad time, it must be devestating to lose a child regardless of the situation


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, been thinking about them all lots.   

Rest in peace little Ivan.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't realise this was here .....

I don't know what came over me yesterday but I sent an email to David Cameron, I found the address on his website, I just felt I had to tell them how sorry I was and I got this today ....

Dear x,

David and Samantha Cameron have asked me to thank you very much for your
kind email.

They are sorry that they are not able to reply personally to everyone
who has sent their condolences, but have asked me to let you know how
comforted they have been by the number of thoughtful messages they have
received.

Your support, at this most difficult and sad time, is deeply appreciated
by David and Samantha - thank you so much.

Kind regards,


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ah that's nice BG. 

I was thinking about this all day yesterday. How devastating for them. 

C~x


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

B - that's nice of you. I wouldn't have thought to do it.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I cried when I heard the news so sad
L x


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

very very sad

Big   to all the family

Thinking of them

Kay
x


----------

